# 60th New England Home Show



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*A Pre-Show Interview with Neil Lamens*






A quick pre-show interview with *Neil Lamens* of *Furnitology Productions*. Neil will be one of many great woodworkers at the *60th New England Home Show* this February in Boson. If you are a Boston local, be sure to stop by *The Major League Woodworking* booth hosted by *Thomas MacDonald* and visit with some of your favorite woodworkers!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *A Pre-Show Interview with Neil Lamens*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting David. Any new projects?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David said:


> *A Pre-Show Interview with Neil Lamens*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the posting.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *A Pre-Show Interview with Neil Lamens*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see both of you again!

I love Neil's perspective. He has a great knowledge of design history and manufacturing process combined with great creativity.

Thanks for bringing this to us.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

David said:


> *A Pre-Show Interview with Neil Lamens*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks David


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pre-Show Interview with Tommy & Eli (Part I)*






*If you are a Boston local, come out and say Hi!*

Another quick pre-show interview. This time, Tommy and Eli join us for a 2 part video and discuss what they have been up to while preparing for the *60th New England Home Show* this February 25-28th in Boson. Tommy and Eli give us a behind the scenes peek at some of activity happening in Tommy's shop during the months and weeks preceding the show.

If you are a Boston local, be sure to stop by *The Major League Woodworking* booth hosted by *Thomas MacDonald* and visit with some of your favorite woodworkers!

Don't forget to check out our *pre-show interview with Neil Lamens!*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

David said:


> *Pre-Show Interview with Tommy & Eli (Part I)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always injoy Tommy he's a great guy.Thanks David


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Pre-Show Interview with Tommy & Eli (Part I)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got me hooked.

Are you going to this show David?

One day I will get to a show and get to meet some of these guys.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

David said:


> *Pre-Show Interview with Tommy & Eli (Part I)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*David,*

Great intro video. I can't wait to get up to the NEHS. Having the opportunity to meet some fellow LJ's, to see some quality work and to hopefully learn some new skills or gain some knowledge has me excited.

*Tommy and Eli,* can you guys do something about the weather to warm things up a bit. Boston is a lot colder than South Florida this time of year.

Bruce


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*A Pre-Show Interview with Justin DiPalma*






*If you are a Boston local, come out and say Hi!*

A Skype interview with Justin DiPalma, a custom furniture maker from Vineland, New Jersey who specializing in creating solid wood furniture mostly from the Queen Ann and Chippendale periods. Justin will be showing some of his work while being part of the crew at Tommy MacDonald's booth at the 60th Annual New England Home Show in Boston this February 25-28, 2010.

*Justin DiPalma Fine Woodworking*

*Neil Lamen's Interview with Justin at the 2008 Wheaton Arts Craft Fair*

*The New England Home Show*


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *A Pre-Show Interview with Justin DiPalma*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The digital frame works well for displaying a slideshow. I used one this year at the fundraising auction for pushing the sale on the modern sofa table I donated.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Preshow Interview with Tommy & Eli - Part II*






*If you are a Boston local, come out and say Hi!*

Part II of our pre-show interview with Tommy and Eli for the 60th New England Home Show this February 25-28th in Boson. If you are a Boston local, be sure to stop by The Major League Woodworking booth hosted by Thomas MacDonald and visit with some of your favorite woodworkers!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Preshow Interview with Tommy & Eli - Part II*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again for bringing these guys to us.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

David said:


> *Preshow Interview with Tommy & Eli - Part II*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the BIG News to be announced…........I am excited to hear about it.

AKA….......Woodchic


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

David said:


> *Preshow Interview with Tommy & Eli - Part II*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great video.. I aspire to do both the woodwork and the video production as good as these guys..
Thanks for posting this..


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Preshow Interview with Rick Waters*






*If you are a Boston local, come out and say Hi!*

A Skype interview with Rick Waters, the host of The Splintered Board Podcast and The Sawdust Chronicles. Rick will be one of the crew at Tommy MacDonald's booth at the 60th Annual New England Home Show in Boston this February 25-28, 2010.

*The Splintered Board Podcast*

*The Sawdust Chronicles*

*The New England Home Show*


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Preshow Interview with Rick Waters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been busy I see!

I will have to check out the Sawdust Chronicles.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 1 of 2*






Mark is a Cabinet and Furniture Making student at the North Bennet Street School in Boston. He had furniture on display at the 60th New England Home Show in Boston. Mark was one of a number of NBSS students that were featured in a booth hosted by NBSS alumni Thomas J. MacDonald from Thomas J. MacDonald Fine Woodworking and The 207 Woodworking Community.

Mark also put on an excellent pen turning demonstration which he kindly allowed me to video. I am sure you will agree he is a dynamic and skilled instructor!

Check out Mark's website *MJFwoodworking*

Additional Related Links of Interest:

*North Bennet Street School*

*Thomas J. MacDonald*

*207 Woodworking Community*


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

David said:


> *Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 1 of 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely put together. That was fun to watch. One note - I'm listening through headphones, and all of the audio is coming out of the left earpiece. There's a tiny bit in the right ear, but it's garbled. It sounds like compression artifacts mostly on that side. I've checked some other videos to be sure it wasn't my system.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 1 of 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary -

My apologies for the audio. I was using a wired mic to help isolate the ambient noise . . . unfortunately it is a mono clip-on mic. When my video budget increases (i.e. wife approval) I hope to upgrade to a stereo mic. I can't complain as she dod authorize a new digital video camera!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

David said:


> *Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 1 of 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries, David. Still a great video.

There is a quick fix for less than a buck if you want to convert the mono plug to stereo. I think Radio Shack has 'em. Your software might also have a way to let you send the single-channel input to both channels in the output video. Either method will still be a mono signal originally, but it'll play through both left and right channels.

Good luck convincing the wife!


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

David said:


> *Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 1 of 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the convert plug for my videos. Once my budget improves, I too will upgrade, but a good $2 solution for now.


----------



## RobinMac (Mar 4, 2010)

David said:


> *Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 1 of 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi David! I just joined this site, thanks to you-how did I not know about LumberJocks before??? This is a pretty awesome network.

Anyway, thanks for all your documentation of the NE Home Show last week, and for forwarding me the Rockler clips you took. We had a good laugh at the Cambridge store 

Hope to see you on the east coast again soon!

Robin


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 2 of 2*






Mark is a Cabinet and Furniture Making student at the North Bennet Street School in Boston. He had furniture on display at the 60th New England Home Show in Boston. Mark was one of a number of NBSS students that were featured in a booth hosted by NBSS alumni Thomas J. MacDonald from Thomas J. MacDonald Fine Woodworking and The 207 Woodworking Community.

Mark also put on an excellent pen turning demonstration which he kindly allowed me to video. I am sure you will agree he is a dynamic and skilled instructor!

Check out Mark's website at *MJFwoodworking.com*

Additional Related Links of Interest:

*North Bennet Street School*

*Thomas J. MacDonald*

*207 Woodworking Community*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 2 of 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video. Have you started turning pens yet David?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 2 of 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dave - I tried watching the video and I am getting a message that it is private?


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

David said:


> *Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 2 of 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your video is set at private which is viewable by up to 25 people. It has happened to me before.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 2 of 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

David said:


> *Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 2 of 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool!!! you can see me in the background a few times  it was a good demo to watch as well. mark really knows his stuff as far as those pens goes.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Pen Turning with North Bennet Street School Student Mark Ferioli - Part 2 of 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent


----------

